# 2 Monitor,2 Keyboard, 2 Mouse on same CPU?



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I have a XFX 8600GT GFX card installed in my computer which has the facility for attaching two displays.

Is it possible to attach two monitors, two keyboard and two mouse so that two persons can work differently on each monitor using the same one CPU?

Thank you.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 25, 2008)

Dual Monitor support is available in all major Operating Systems. But Dual Mouse and Dual Keyboards are not supported as the instruction set only accepts one set of instructions from both Mouse and Keyboard


----------



## iMav (Apr 25, 2008)

1v used 2 mice on xp often , keyboards can't say


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> 1v used 2 mice on xp often , keyboards can't say



So, do you get two different mouse pointers or just a single one...


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

U can use to Monitors , 2 Keyboards and 2 Mouses...
but they wont work Independently..
so say for example, if u have 2 Mice, u will still have only pointer, and both the mice will be able to change pointer position.
and all the time u will see the same thing on both monitors..same applies for Keyboard also.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> U can use to Monitors , 2 Keyboards and 2 Mouses...
> but they wont work Independently..
> so say for example, if u have 2 Mice, u will still have only pointer, and both the mice will be able to change pointer position.
> and all the time u will see the same thing on both monitors..same applies for Keyboard also.



I don't know about keyboards and mice but how did you think that the same thing will be visible on both the monitors!! I mean people using dual monitors is so common these days, just go to any stock broker's office & everybody's using dual display. And why do you think the graphics card has two display ports if they will show the same thing???

and since there are softwares for using two mice i think you will get two pointers.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> I don't know about keyboards and mice but how did you think that the same thing will be visible on both the monitors!! I mean people using dual monitors is so common these days, just go to any stock broker's office & everybody's using dual display. And why do you think the graphics card has two display ports if they will show the same thing???
> 
> and since there are softwares for using two mice i think you will get two pointers.


  Dude, Graphics cards have 2 output ports so that u can connect 2 screens...say one 17 Inch monitor and other a 51 inch HDTV..so that u can do normal computing on 17" and watch movies on 51"..theres no way u can do different things on different screens at the same time..
and here we are talking about Standalone Windows...not a custom application tailor made to provide such specialty..I dnt knw whether such application exists, but using default Windows, u cant have different things on different monitors at same instant.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Dude, Graphics cards have 2 output ports so that u can connect 2 screens...say one 17 Inch monitor and other a 51 inch HDTV..so that u can do normal computing on 17" and watch movies on 51"..theres no way u can do different things on different screens at the same time..
> and here we are talking about Standalone Windows...not a custom application tailor made to provide such specialty..I dnt knw whether such application exists, but using default Windows, u cant have different things on different monitors at same instant.



Hey buddy, be sure before you post. Ofcourse you can do two different things in two different monitors, say watch a movie in one and work in another or say work in Word in one and in Photoshop in another. I have already tried this and there is no doubt about this...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 27, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Dude, Graphics cards have 2 output ports so that u can connect 2 screens...say one 17 Inch monitor and other a 51 inch HDTV..so that u can do normal computing on 17" and watch movies on 51"..theres no way u can do different things on different screens at the same time..
> and here we are talking about Standalone Windows...not a custom application tailor made to provide such specialty..I dnt knw whether such application exists, but using default Windows, u cant have different things on different monitors at same instant.



If you have ever cared to buy digit magazine, look for Jan '07s digit & read the article on how to connect upto four monitors with the same computer and extend your desktop on them. and also put this month's CD inside your computer and look for Mouse manager 0.1.2 inside Tools>System and read what it does.


----------



## speedgeni (Feb 23, 2009)

can i use 2 operating systems at a time on two diff monitor with one cpu ??

Is it possible to attach two monitors, two keyboard and two mouse so that two persons can work differently on each monitor using the same one cpu ??


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 27, 2009)

speedgeni said:


> Is it possible to attach two monitors, two keyboard and two mouse so that two persons can work differently on each monitor using the same one cpu ??



I think that question has already been answered since it is just a copy paste. why do i feel this is the person who started the thread with new user name!?

you can try to use two operating systems through virtual PC, but I think that will require huge resources, better try it with a quad core config with 4 GB of RAM.


----------

